# wildwoods action?



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

just got a phone call from my brother in law who is down wildwood for the week needs to know a decent spot to wet his lines and get some action any recs?thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishin*

The Cape May recks and the Old Ground Have turned on. Back bay action is just getting started.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*thanks, can i pick your brain again?*

thanks for the reply iam on the cell with him now he is going to try the bay first fromthe jetties i recommened the 1/4 oz bucky with an orange finesse worm for weakies but whats his best shot on the wrecks


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*jetties*

wreck fishing a simple top and bottom rig less hardware the betteer nothing fancy this way if hes loses rigs hes not losing money old grounds get old ground rigs from a bait shop go to jims bait and tackle in cape may for flounder pink and green r the hot colors thats the report from the dogg


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*thanks*

i just called him he will try it again 2morrow and i will post his results thanks again


----------

